# [solved]pouetchess - Bekomme ~amd64 Block nicht geloest

## LuxJux

Mit blockierten Paketen hatte ich mich noch nie beschaeftigt. Dies ist mein 1. Versuch

Kenntnisstand:

z.B. bei emerge gibt es kleine "b" und grosse "B"

Die kleinen b loest portage allein, bei den grossen B sollte nachgeschaut werden

Dann gibt es noch package.mask (um z.B. keine neuen nvidia-treiber zu installieren) und 

package.use

Bei mir 

```
app-text/poppler -qt5

games-board/pouetchess ~amd64

```

```
emerge --sync

.

.

.

.

.

Performing Global Updates

(Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)

  .='update pass'  *='binary update'  #='/var/db update'  @='/var/db move'

  s='/var/db SLOT move'  %='binary move'  S='binary SLOT move'

  p='update /etc/portage/package.*'

/var/db/repos/gentoo/profiles/updates/2Q-2020......

Action: sync for repo: gentoo, returned code = 0

localhost / # emerge -uavDN --with-bdeps=y @world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Nothing to merge; quitting.

localhost / # USE="~amd64" emerge -av poutchess

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "poutchess".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: games-board/pouetchess, games-board/pychess, dev-python/hypothesis?

localhost / # USE="~amd64" emerge -av pouetchess

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "pouetchess" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

localhost / # nano /etc/portage/package.use (Edit: Falsche Eingabe, Datei existiert nicht)

localhost / # nano /etc/portage/package.use/xfce 

localhost / # emerge -av pouetchess

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "pouetchess" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

localhost / # emerge -av --autounmask-write=y pouetchess

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "pouetchess" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

localhost / # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Exiting: Nothing left to do; exiting. :)

localhost / # 
```

Weitere Ideen zur Problemloesung sind nicht vorhanden

Google fand noch heraus: Letztes Update war 2017

Edit: Das use-Flag debug wurde noch mit package.use versucht, nicht jedoch in make.conf

----------

## asturm

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KEYWORDS

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/USE#Declaring_USE_flags_for_individual_packages

----------

## LuxJux

Sehr herzlichen Dank. Der Block ist geloest.

```

localhost / # emerge -av pouetchess

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ~] games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo  USE="debug" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo

 * pouetchess_src_0.2.0.tar.gz BLAKE2B SHA512 size ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking pouetchess_src_0.2.0.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0 ...

 * Applying pouetchess-0.2.0-sconstruct-sandbox.patch ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Applying pouetchess-0.2.0-nvidia_glext.patch ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Applying pouetchess-0.2.0-segfaults.patch ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * Applying pouetchess-0.2.0-gcc43.patch ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying pouetchess-0.2.0-gcc6-cmath.patch ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying pouetchess-0.2.0-fix-sdl-version-list.patch ...                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0 ...

scons: Reading SConscript files ...

  File "/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0/pouetChess.py", line 14

    print "Detected platform : linux"

                                    ^

SyntaxError: Missing parentheses in call to 'print'. Did you mean print("Detected platform : linux")?

 * ERROR: games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 125:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2094:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       scons configure strip=false optimize=false prefix="${EPREFIX}"/usr datadir="${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/${PN} $(use debug && echo debug=1) || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0'

>>> Failed to emerge games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2:

 * ERROR: games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 125:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2094:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       scons configure strip=false optimize=false prefix="${EPREFIX}"/usr datadir="${EPREFIX}"/usr/share/${PN} $(use debug && echo debug=1) || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/games-board/pouetchess-0.2.0-r2/work/pouetchess_src_0.2.0'

localhost / # 

```

Aufgrund der Fehlermeldung (so wie sie verstanden wird) sollte nun in der richtigen Datei die funktionierende Python-Version noch hinzugefuegt werden.

----------

## LuxJux

Nachtrag

 eix und equery helfen mir leider nicht weiter

----------

## asturm

https://bugs.gentoo.org/677622

----------

## LuxJux

```
localhost / # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.99 (python 3.7.7-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.30-r8, 5.4.38-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.38-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4790K_CPU_@_4.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    16322428 total,  14678952 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 14 May 2020 11:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 8db3762f29d24210736be7d1877f516431f9b44a

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.2-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r8::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirrors.soeasyto.com/distfiles.gentoo.org/ https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

localhost / # 

```

Ist doch alles da.

Thsculdigung. Was fang ich mit dem BUG-Report an ?

EDIT: Oder wurde der Patch nur uebersehen ?

----------

## Christian99

Der Fehler ist bekannt, aber nicht gefixed. Sieht für mich aus, als ob er scons zum bauen mit python3 ausführt, die scons file des paketes aber python2 erwartet.

Das sollte eigentlich upstream gefixed werden, aber ich würde bezweifeln, dass das passiert, das letzte update war vor 14 Jahren....

Ich an deiner stelle ein anderes schachprogramm nehmen  :Smile: 

----------

## LuxJux

Falls die WIKI richtig gelsen wurde, kann das nur pouetchess

- 3D-Board

- kann silverlight, stockfish o.a. als engine benutzen

Sogar das einbinden von Fritz!-Schachbibliotheken soll möglich sein

----------

## Christian99

falls sich die genannanten Schachengines geändert haben in den letzten 14 Jahren, wird das auch nicht mehr funktionieren.

Wenn dus wirklich probieren willst, kannst du mal probieren, dein python auf 2.7 umzustellen, vllt. läuft dann der build durch.

```
eselect python list

eselect python set python2.7
```

danach solltest du aber wieder zurückstellen, sonst wird alles andere auch mit python2.7 ausgeführt.

Falls das nicht funktioniert kannst du die fehlerhafte datei selbst bearbeiten, '2to3' verwenden (https://docs.python.org/2/library/2to3.html)

oder ähnliches.

Aber selbst wenn du es irgendwie gebaut kriegst, würde ich mir nicht zu viele Hoffnungnen machen, dass es mit den Schachengines funktioniert.

----------

## LuxJux

So weit, so schlecht.

Der nächste Kandidat wäre Fritz!13 in einer XP-VM (cd vorhanden)

Fritz!17 gibt online im Browser: This is not a valid License-Key ( Ist ja auch kein Windows und kein IE )

----------

## Tyrus

@LuxJux:

Eventuell gefällt dir ja Scid?

```

[I] games-board/scid

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (~)4.6.2-r1

     Installierte Versionen: 4.6.2-r1(13:49:23 30.04.2020)

     Startseite:             http://scid.sourceforge.net/

     Beschreibung:           a free chess database application

```

Dazu auch was zum lesen: http://www.schachklub-joehlingen.de/scid/1

Ist kein 3D und nicht Fritz-Datenbank. Soll aber auch gut sein. Und das sollte keine Probleme machen wie pouetchess.

Du kannst dann stockfish dazu benutzen wenn du ne starke Schach-Engine willst:

```

[I] games-board/stockfish

     Verfügbare Versionen:   10 (~)11 {debug general-32 general-64 +optimize CPU_FLAGS_ARM="v7" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx2 popcnt sse"}

     Installierte Versionen: 11(11:07:21 28.02.2020)(optimize -debug -general-32 -general-64 CPU_FLAGS_ARM="-v7" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx2 popcnt sse")

     Startseite:             https://stockfishchess.org/

     Beschreibung:           Free UCI chess engine, claimed to be the strongest in the world

```

Das folgende Video ist für Ubuntu, aber ansehen kannste dirs ja mal: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqFceDK02g4

----------

## LuxJux

Für 3D wird wahrscheinlich diese Lösung eingesetzt.

https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0778PJ1J8?tag=duc03-21&linkCode=osi&th=1

- Randbezeichnungen

- verschiedene Größen verfügbar

Mein 1. Schach war ein Steckboard. Das wurde zusammengeklappt ohne die Partie jeweils neu aufzubauen.

13x13 cm ist jedoch viel zu klein

https://www.euroschach.de/reise-steckschach-mit-muehlespiel-holz.html

----------

## LuxJux

 :Mr. Green: 

Mit VS14 wär das kein Problem.

Leeres Project erstellen ->  :Mr. Green: 

Graphiken von Schachfiguren eingfügen ->  :Mr. Green:  *hust* ok, und Sauerbraten.

```
emerge -av sauerbraten

emerge -av scid  

emerge -av iccl

USE="intel" emerge -av pouetchess
```

Edit: Das Steckboard hat ja auch noch Dame. Die Enigine ist nun nicht das Problem, eher die Graphik.

----------

## LuxJux

VS19 kann doch seitdem auch als Option -> compile for Linux

----------

